# Should I give up my tortoise?



## mstodd (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am trying to decide what to do about my situation. If you could please read below and tell me what you think, I would really appreciate any advice.
Some details:

I used to live in the northernmost part of Michigan. In February, some people vacated their apartment and left a tortoise (my cute little George) in a small box. No one wanted to take him home, so I did. I spent hours reading up on tortoises and found this forum. After I graduated, George and I moved to Northern Virginia. The weather here is great, so for the first time since I got him I was able to take him outside. I let him go out every day for about 15 minutes.

The problem is that he really should be out all the time. Instead, he sits inside all day except for the times I take him out. I've read so many times about people saying tortoises should be outdoors, but that isn't a viable option for me. I am staying in someone's basement and they have a beautifully kept yard, they do not want a tortoise enclosure on it.

Another thing is that I am new to this area and I am having a very hard time finding housing. I'm staying with a friend just for summer but need to move out by September. If any of you are familiar with the DC area, apartments are very expensive. Most ads within my price range do not allow pets. Regardless of the next place I move to, I'm sure the owners will not want me building something in their yard. So he would still be stuck inside.

I'm torn about whether I should keep him. On one hand, I am very attached to him and feel genuine heartache when I think about giving him up. On the other, I feel that he deserves to live someplace where he can be outside and happy.

I have thought only briefly about a rescue center, but I am trying to avoid that at all costs. I have read how some rescue centers don't know much about certain animals, and I have seen a picture on this forum actually of a center putting an RT in water. Also, I need to be sure that he is going to a good home, and I can't see leaving him someplace and not knowing where he is going next.

Sorry for the lengthy post, but I felt like I needed to get that out. My BF doesn't understand and wants me to just release him into the wild. Of course I won't do that. He also doesn't understand my emotional attachment to animals.

Clearly, I don't _really_ want to give away, but I think taking the next step and posting this will be best for him.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 16, 2011)

What type of tortoise do you have.... If he a smaller tortoise I have a few ideas about outside cage that can be moved and so don't have to stay outside. 

Also, I live in northern VA.


----------



## mstodd (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a russian tortoise. He is about 5x5 inches.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you thought about turning a small kids pool into an outside cage?


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 16, 2011)

I know I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this, but I think you can make a great indoor enclosure for a russian. With the right lighting and a nice size bookecase you can give him a great home! This is just my opinion. Also like others have said maybe a baby pool you could use for outdoor trips or something you can put outside a few hourse a day that is secure so you don't have to be outside with him. I am hoping you can find a way to keep him, but if not just be choosey about where you rehome him, finding someone on here would be your ideal situation if rehoming was your decision. Good Luck, keep us posted


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 16, 2011)

Lilithlee said:


> Have you thought about turning a small kids pool into an outside cage?



Hi
Living in Canada (and many other places too) its not possible to keep our tortoises outdoors year round either but we do the best we can by popping them out on hot sunny days in a simple movable enclosure (or supervised for shorter periods of time not in an enclosure.) and during the Winter we can use the Mercury vapor bulbs that provide heat and UV, that would be ok for you too. That's all the Northern tortoise keepers can do and the tortoises do very well despite not being out all year.

I hope you keep George and get yourself a good bulb for the times he is inside. 
It sound like you really love him and you deserve to keep him.
Good luck

Louise


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 16, 2011)

Many "no pets" apartments mean "no dogs or cats", and have no concerns about cage pets or fish tanks, as long as you keep 'em clean...tell your potential landlord that you pet will never be much bigger than it is right now and the odds are good that you'll be able to keep him/her.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish you were closer to Indiana cause I would take him in a heartbeat! I feel for you and the thought of having to ever give up my Cooper would just break my heart. Cooper doesn't get a lot of outside time right now and in the winter he won't get any, but he gets all the best I can give him for his indoor enclosure. I have spared no money on him. And when we get our new home Cooper will get his own bedroom even. If u happen to be driving thru Indy ill take your little guy, wishfull thinking on my part! :/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Mindy:

I feel your dedication and love for this tortoise. It shines through very brightly.

Keep the tortoise.

You can build him a really nice indoor habitat out of an old book case. This will be his every-day-living-space. Then, on days when you're home or before or after work, you can put him in a guinea pig or rabbit cage out on the patio or yard. As long as his indoor habitat is large and comfortable, he will soon get used to the idea that when he's outside he has to be confined.

I hope you can work it out. I think you deserve to have this tortoise.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 16, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> I know I am going to get a lot of flack for saying this, but I think you can make a great indoor enclosure for a russian. With the right lighting and a nice size bookecase you can give him a great home!



No flak here 

I agree 100%. As long as you have the proper lighting for him, and he is getting adequate nutrition, I think you are better off keeping him. He will be just fine indoors, as long as his needs are met. 

Even being outside for 20 minutes 2-3 times a week in my experience is plenty of sunshine, so at 15 minutes a day, you are doing just fine.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had indoor Russians in a rabbit cage with the appropriate lighting and heating and they were very happy,

It's something to think about!


----------



## ascott (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi...I too think you should keep him....an indoor enclosure can be good and you already are taking him out each day for some natural sun...good job  

While outside if great, it is not the only option for a tortoise to thrive...so do what your heart says...


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 16, 2011)

Just looked at your blog for George, I think youre doing a fantastic job...I would not give him up, your indoor cardboard enclosure is a large size!! Just keep moving things around to keep him interested  There are ways to make outdoor enclosures that are portable. The main thing about being outside is the natural sunlight! A small kiddie pool would work great!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 16, 2011)

Good luck with whatever you decide. It sounds like space indoors as well as outdoors is at issue. I agree that most landlords wouldn't consider a caged animal a "pet" but you can always ask them that question. A small D.C. apartment may not be large enough to accomodate a tort table. My advice would be to determine the ideal size requirements to keep your tortoise inside (I can't say because I don't know about Russians), and decide whether or not you think that you will be able provide that amount of space. If the answer is yes, then you can provide it with everything it needs, as stated above. My concern, if I were you, would be whether or not I could provide adequate space to ensure a healthy/happy tortoise. I know it is a hard decision to make and you are being a responsible pet owner by asking for advice in making your decision.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 16, 2011)

When I was younger and didn't own my place, when shopping for an apartment, I always got one on the 2nd or 3rd floor, with a balcony...that way, my tortoise could be outside on nice days while still being safe from theft/predators. 

The only time I ever discussed the "no pets" policy with a landlord, she just looked at my Hermann's tortoise and smiled, then said as long as it didn't bark or hunt songbirds, she was fine w/ it...and about 1-2X a week, brought me her fruit/vegetable leftovers.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 17, 2011)

Most landlords are concerned with damage and noise so I don't think any would mind a tort  Please keep us posted, no pun intended, hehehe and let us know what you decide


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 17, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Most landlords are concerned with damage and noise so I don't think any would mind a tort  Please keep us posted, no pun intended, hehehe and let us know what you decide



I agree, please, keep us updated.


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2011)

I vote you keep the tortoise and ditch the boyfriend.

Kristina is right. 15 minutes a day is adequate to meet his UV needs. More is always better, but that is enough. I also agree with several people above about the portable, removable outdoor enclosures. There are lots of creative ways to do this in a small space that won't interfere with the landlord's gardens.

Don't forget you can hibernate him all winter long if that works out for you and him. Done right, I think it is good for them, but they can certainly over winter with out it.

Good luck whichever way you decide to go. No flak from this forum. We support people who are trying to do the best thing for their tortoises.


----------



## sara (Jul 17, 2011)

mstodd said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am trying to decide what to do about my situation. If you could please read below and tell me what you think, I would really appreciate any advice.
> Some details:
> ...



Well I can certianly relate to exactly what you are going thru! 
I had a darling little red foot in Wyoming. My husband and i had to re-locate to Alaska in the dead of winter and i was dead set on taking bert with me. It broke my heart just thinking of leaving him! Yes I even cried about it. I had it all planned out. everything from hot packs and an electric blanket! 50 below temps werent going to stop me!
But then the reality set in and i knew i just couldnt do it. If he actually made here and not get sick or freeze to death, he would be have to be inside all the time.
Luckly, i also posted my situation on here and asked for help. Got tons of advice. then one person offered to take him or foster him till i got back down to the lower 48. It wasnt easy, but i went ahead and sent bert to florida to live with many others of his kind. I get regular photos and updates on him (who may actually be a her!) and i know that when i get back to the lower 48 if i want i could get him/her back or i was promised ahatchling when she Lays. So, while bert is soaking up the sun, i get jelous while in -50 temps, but it was the right thing to do.
Everyone also warned me agianst rescues. If you do decide to re home your tort, be sure whoever it goes to has the knowledge and room for it. and perhaps have something in writing that if that person has to give it up, they have to call you first. Good luck.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 17, 2011)

Bert could be Roberta.

I agree, make a wonderful little habitat indoors with the best lighting and a secure stand. I recommend the 100w zoomed reptisun lamp, mini dome fixture and rigid stand.

Buy a used bookcase and waterproof the inside with polyurethane or something acrylic. Doesn't matter too much because in a year you'll want something bigger and deeper. Lots of ways to do an indoor setup are right here on the best source for Torts.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 17, 2011)

Ideally you want to keep them outside, but a more than adequate home can be done indoors, plus as long as you take him outside he should be fine. Do what you think is best for the tortoise ,but I would try and find a way to keep him.


----------

